# Photography folks, camera problem, need some help



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, short story is, over the summer I dropped my camera on the pavement. It hit my foot first but still hit the hardtop pretty hard. It's a Nikon DSLR. The focus seems off now. Anything I can do other than send it back to Nikon? I am afraid to send the camera in and it take them months to get it back, especially since I will be starting a class at college mid-January so I'll need the camera.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

They are pretty quick. You could see if you can find a Nikon approved repair shop in your area, as well.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Good idea. I do have an email into Nikon to see what the average turn around time is. For those that have never experienced it, it is quite the sickening feeling watching your camera slipping out of you hand and hurling towards the pavement.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

What model and lens? Are you using auto focus or manual?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nikon D300 and all my lenses seem off. That includes a Tamron 90mm macro which was on the camera when I dropped it, my Nikkor 50mm f/1.8, Nikkor 70-300 VR, Sigma 30mm f/1.4. Even shot off a tripod using a cable release aren't doing it for me anymore.

Oh, and I am using auto focus.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Try this place: http://nikoncamerarepair.com/

They used to be an official Nikon Repair Center, as in owned by Nikon , until they downsized, so now they're independent, but still an authorized repair center doing the same great work they did when they were one of the official Nikon owned service centers. From what I hear, they have much quicker turn around times than the current official service centers.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks...I definitely check them out. Still waiting to hear from Nikon but I figure it will be better to probably go with an independent. I'd like to support a smaller shop and I think they might care a little more because their reputation has more hinged on it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent the camera off today. Hopefully I'll here back from APS this week.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Got an estimate yesterday. $180. Needs a new bayonet mount and display screen and the focus needs adjusted. Good news is that the camera strap company agreed to pay for the repair and they sent me a new, improved version of their strap because the old model has a history of failing which I wasn't aware of until now. APS say it should be back in my hands by next week.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Nubster said:


> Got an estimate yesterday. $180. Needs a new bayonet mount and display screen and the focus needs adjusted. Good news is that the camera strap company agreed to pay for the repair and they sent me a new, improved version of their strap because the old model has a history of failing which I wasn't aware of until now. APS say it should be back in my hands by next week.


Good to hear! I'm 99% sure I know what kinda strap your talking about....not bad on the pricing though! $180 isn't horrible, you'd probably pay way more at Nikon and not get it back for at least 2-3 weeks :hihi: Not that you're paying but still...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

haha...you're probably right on the strap...gotta say though, the customer service has been great. New strap was sent on Monday and arrived today and they cut me a check and mailed it out today after I forwarded them the estimate. Can't complain too much about that. My camera needed a cleaning and service anyways and that's all included in the estimate.


----------

